# Loyal Blues Fellowship - End of Winter Blues



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey there people in the Cobourg - Kingston corridor.

The Loyal Blues Fellowship is hosting the end of Winter Blues on the 29th of March at Loyalist College in Belleville.

A great day of Blues music with 12 local acts with the headliner being Lee Oskar with David Rotundo and Micheal Pickett with special guest Enrico Crivellaro.

Show starts at 2p.m. Cost is $25.00 per person, 

Harmonica workshop from 7-9

Check us out at www.loyalblues.ca


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

bump:smile:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

after all of the snow shovelling, I am sure we are looking forward to the end of winter..

come out and celebrate the End Of Winter Blues Fest in Belleville, Hot music, Cold Beer, Great Food:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Pneumonic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, is this all ages?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes it is open to all ages...


----------

